# Der Kopf-Tastatur-Contest



## general_failure (11. Februar 2008)

Mal wieder eine neue Ulkigkeit, die meinem unglaublich humorös-kreativen Geist entsprungen ist^^ Das Prinzip ist folgendes:
Ihr knallt einfach euren Kopf auf die Tastatur, rollt einmal von links nach rechts und postet dann das, was bei rausgekommen ist. Nebenher kann ja auch ein wenig Smalltalk geführt werden=)
Dann leg ich gleich mal los: *rumms*

xc vujhn

Nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Jetz seid ihr dran
mfg
GF


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Februar 2008)

*donk*
iijuhznrtfgvblö

Lustig


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

> 76hzj45tgfrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr5gt6z7hujjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj



Tja dass ist bei mir rausgekommen!
^^


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2008)

*bumm* 

 bnvcfdxsgbfnhmjk,.lü#186+

Ist das jetzt wie dieses Zinngießen...erkennt da jetzt plötzlich jemand ne Ziege oder so? ^^


----------



## ink (11. Februar 2008)

> zhtgfrtgzhujpöä


Gewonnen 

Ex1tus, was hast du für ne Riesen-Birne, das du bis zur Raute kommst?


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> bnvcfdxsgbfnhmjk,.lü#186+
> 
> Ist das jetzt wie dieses Zinngießen...erkennt da jetzt plötzlich jemand ne Ziege oder so? ^^



Nein, aber ich sehe in dieser Kombination (lü#186) eindeutig, das du l = leicht ü = Überreagierst. Das Zeichen # bedeutet Sith und 186 ist eine Zeitangabe die Umgerechnet 2 Monate bedeutet ^^^^^^


So hier mal nur auf dem Numpad:
*klonk*
/8888741
44444436


----------



## maza (11. Februar 2008)

Ihr seits so banane....;-)


----------



## DrSoong (11. Februar 2008)

> zhtgbvn ujimmm


Meiner hört sich an wie ein afrikanischer Zauberspruch. 


Der Doc!


----------



## general_failure (11. Februar 2008)

Auf in Runde 2!
*wumms*
rtfguzjhn

hmm...könnte eine Abkürzung für ein russisches Atomuboot sein oder so...

mfg
GF


----------



## XeoX (11. Februar 2008)

So, Sterne des tutorials.de zeiget mir meine Zukunft:
*dong*

 njhbvgfxrvbghnj#ä

Was die Weisheit wohl bringt!
XeoX


----------



## finnex (11. Februar 2008)

Hi,
will auch mal^^...

*poing*


dgvtfbh

mh nicht schlecht für den Anfang^^

Mfg finnex


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Februar 2008)

Will auch nochmal 

*Zum-Lehrer-guggt* *dieser-dreht-sich-weg* *dong*

 bgvcxv,b hb 


Hmm, HB... Könnte mal wieder ne Zigarette vertragen


----------



## KPMAnakha (12. Februar 2008)

okay also als banknachbar von bratkartoffel...lach ich mir imma nen ast wenn er grad den kopf auf die tasta knallt..und jez will ich ma testen wie das so is xD. Aufgepasst, hier komme ich ! 

*bam*

njmgvf b,l

hm...macht iwie laune


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

SO, jetzt mal ein ganz langsamer:
*donk*

766gggggggggggg45tfrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrru76zhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

nbh uzj8kmi9lo

Vielleicht sind das auch die Anfangsbuchstaben von Wörtern:

Noch bis heute unterm zelt juxen 8 kerle mit igor 9 lustige obduktionen.


----------



## general_failure (12. Februar 2008)

Ich sehe, dieser Thread ist ein voller Erfolg^^ Ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so. Denn was wäre die Welt ohne etwas zu lachen? Und die Idee, aus den Tastenkombinationen einen Satz zu formen, finde ich klasse, daher wird sie nun mehr oder weniger fester Bestandteil des Thread-auftrages! Auf zu Runde 3!
*boink*

tfgvbujhmn

Trolle finden gänse vorteilhaft beim umgestalten jedes hauses meiner nachbarschaft. *gg*
mfg
GF


----------



## Nils Hitze (12. Februar 2008)

jkhgjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjnjn

Aua, das tat weh. Und dreckig ist meine Stirn jetzt auch, ich sollte mal wieder sauber machen.


----------



## DrSoong (12. Februar 2008)

Komisch, daheim ergibt die (bereits 11 Jahre alte) Tastatur


> bvgf+#öä-.


Was will sie mir damit sagen?


Der Doc!


----------



## codeman (12. Februar 2008)

Sie will Dir die Zukunft voraus sagen!
Du must nur erst den Algorithmus finden um es zu entschlüsseln!

Ach ja, meine Weissagung:
gbnhjmkl

codeman


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. Februar 2008)

*koppschüttel*
Ich find das echt total bescheuert....

..
..
Hmm...
najut.. vielleicht einmal..
*blonk*
rtfgv555ß0

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Maik (12. Februar 2008)

Ist zwar nicht der Straßenfeger, aber dabei sein ist alles 

56gbtzvhhhh7nuj8imkü


----------



## DrSoong (12. Februar 2008)

Immerhin kann man dann behaupten, dass du jeden Sch… mitmachst. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (12. Februar 2008)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Immerhin kann man dann behaupten, dass du jeden Sch… mitmachst.


Ich bin eben für jeden Spaß zu haben


----------



## general_failure (12. Februar 2008)

So muss das sein=) Ein Mensch ohne humor ist seeehr sehr traurig^^
Und gleich nochmaaaal!
*wumm*

cdfgvbjkolöü+#

es ist immer wieder lustig
mfg
GF


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen, hmm, was mach ich um Wach zu werden...  ! Ich habs, mich zum Affen:
*donk*
vgnju7zh

=

vor genau neun Jahren untersuchten 7 Zwerge Hasenzähne

klar, dass hilft mir am Tag weiter ^^


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Februar 2008)

Da beteilige ich mich auch mal an dieser höchst wissenschaftlichen Betätigung...

hzujnmik äüpööönhzujjjjj

*hust*


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Die deutung fehlt


----------



## Heilandzack (13. Februar 2008)

Gleich mal versucht:

hhhhhhhhhhhhfv

Diese doofe Mactastatur is echt fürn A***.


----------



## chmee (13. Februar 2008)

*ju ojklimm,i*

Na Mensch, da hat mich meine Frau am Nebenrechner angeglotzt, als ich unvermittelt mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur geschlagen habe..

Auswertung später. geiler Thread 

mfg chmee

Tagelange Analyse ergab :
*Just unten oh junger Knab landet in meinem Magen, Ich !*


----------



## Freak (13. Februar 2008)

*hgcfd bzju,l

*Ih! Jetzt hab' ich meine Tastaur vollgesabbert...


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2008)

cdfsgb cdx

"coole dachse ferschreiben sich ganz breit. 

christoph der xylakant"


So ein Quark .


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ferschreiben


Schäm dich Ex1tus 

*donk*
tvvrfgtn

total verrückte Vögel reagieren friedlich gegenüber toten na*is

^^


----------



## SunnyBunny (13. Februar 2008)

Dabei ist alles!



> ujm83e



Ute jogt mit 83 Endlosstrecken

Total crazy. ;-)


----------



## codeman (13. Februar 2008)

ztm8gw

"zum Teil muss Acht gegeben werden [!]"

Die Anderen schauen mich schon ganz komisch an..

codeman


----------



## DrSoong (13. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte gearde wieder eine Runde starten, dann ist im Radio das Lied "Can't get you out of my head" gelaufen. Komisches Zeichen, hat das vielleicht eine tiefere, kosmische Bedeutung?

BTW:


> jmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikmnjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnikjmnik



Ich deute das so, dass meine Tasten stecken geblieben sind. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

@DrSoong
Na wo bleibt den deine Interpretation? ^^

Auf ein neues
*donk*
jhntgfrcvbgnhji

Johanna holt nachts total gerne frielich reagierende Clowns vorher bei guten neuen händlern jeder Interressensgruppe

^^ ist das dämlich


----------



## DrSoong (14. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> @DrSoong
> Na wo bleibt den deine Interpretation? ^^


Ist doch da:


DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Ich deute das so, dass meine Tasten stecken geblieben sind.


Wenn du willst, kannst du aber das ganze interpretieren, ich hab nicht so viel Zeit. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

*zack*

,kl mnjh

kleine leute müssen nicht jährlich husten.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (14. Februar 2008)

*totlach* Wat nen geiler Thread^^
Jetzt will cih aber auch mal 

*rumms*



Sieht aus als wäre Tasta putt :lol:


----------



## general_failure (15. Februar 2008)

und zum guten Abend (oder guten Morgen) noch einer:

*flatsch*

eddecrfgttttttttttttttttttt

hä?...oh drauf eingeschlafen...naja, das wars wert^^

mfg
GF


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

*klatch*
gfdxdfghjnm

gut für dein Xylophon dass für gute Humanoiden jedes Namens musiziert

^^


----------



## Layna (19. Februar 2008)

Da ich mich gerade mangels erfolgen genau so fühle:
56444467

Layna ^^


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (19. Februar 2008)

zhuj78i9päj0oi8uhz6tgc4refd

Äh… will wer deuten?


----------



## Layna (20. Februar 2008)

CSS nerft:

aedrfa

alle erstgeborenen dürfen radfahren für anna.

Sollte ich öfter machen, entspannt so schön ^^.


----------



## Freak (20. Februar 2008)

ih3vshbvzulk

Huch! Aus unerfindlichen Gründen hat sich die Hilfeseite vom Firefox geöffnet...


Achja, beinahe hätte ich die Deutung vergessen:

Ich hätte heute drei Viren sehr hinterhältig blocken, vielleicht zumachen und löschen können. :suspekt:


----------



## general_failure (22. Februar 2008)

Sehr schicke Interperetation=) Dann will ich auch nochmal...

*dotz*

eedrtfguzjhop

Eine Ente dient relativ trotzig famosen Geistes-Untätern zur jährlichen Heiterkeits-Opferungs-Prozedur.

=D
mfg
GF


----------



## Layna (26. Februar 2008)

32w4e5r2w3e

hmmm..
32 weniger 4 ergäbe 5 rest 2 wenn 3 ertränke?

Oder ich sitze zu nahe an der Tastatur, ich bekomme imemr so viele Zahlen ^^.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (26. Februar 2008)

*Bääm*
ztrzu8i

Zur traurigen Rückrunde zog Ulli 8 Igel.


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

Oh man, dass hab ich schon zu lange nicht mehr gemacht:
*boom*

bvgcevbnak

breite Vögel glotzen Cäsaren eines Volkes bei Nacht kurz :suspekt:


----------



## Layna (7. März 2008)

rtfgzhrfgz

richtig tolle fahrer gehen zur heutigen rechtsfahrgebottagskundgebung, fenster gehen zu!

Ok, ergibt keinen sinn, aber einen rechtsfahrgebottagskundgebung fehlt der welt noch ^^.


----------



## SunnyBunny (7. März 2008)

Da heute Freitag ist:

6u7

oha, bissl kurz, also nochmal mit mehr Power:

ujh7bhz7uj

unbenutze jeanshosen haften 7 bis hundert zeitstunden unter jugendaufsicht

ich könnte das jetztr auch erklären, aber nur wenns wer wissen will. 

Gruß SunnyBunny


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (7. März 2008)

edrft5gz67upo0
Is mir zu lang, muss ich mir dazu irgendwas einfallen lassen, was diese vollkommen zufällige Zeichenkombination erklärt? Ich berufe mich auf die Heisenberg'sche Unschärferelation und sage, das war alles purer Zufall. Ich bin zwar eigentlich Determinist, aber egal 

Achja, es fehlt die Warnung: Emos, bitte nicht nachmachen!!
Wär doch schade um die (schöne) (?) Frisur.


----------



## fluessig (8. März 2008)

6zhtg6hgb

Oh das ist eine Ortsbeschreibung!

6tes Ziegelhaus Tiefgarage 6ter Halteplatz gegenüber Betonwand.

Schätze mal ich muss los, wer weiss was da auf mich wartet.


----------



## Layna (11. März 2008)

Eine Ortsbeschreibugn nennt man das.. ahh ja..

DONG 

erddd

Das wäre ja fast eine Erde geworden...

Eche retten den Deutschen Damm.


----------



## general_failure (27. März 2008)

Mensch nix is mehr los hier. Zeit, ein wenig Thread-Totengräber zu spielen.
*Rumms*
cdfgvbjhnmkl
Cäsar dankte für gute Verlierer beinahe jedes heimische Nachtmahl mit Klingenden Lauten 
mfg
GF


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

Hi hi, heute mal wieder (noch) alleine im Büro, also bin ich wieder dabei:
*donk*

bvtgcbn

Bücher von Tom gehöhren Coburger Behörden natürlich

^^


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute, will auch mal wieder 



> drtfgvnzjh nfgtvr a<y



Deutsche Reifen taugen für gelbe Vasen nicht zur jammervollen Hinrichtung. Neue Fahrzeuge geben trotzdem viel Rauch. a<y?


----------



## helpRichi (18. Juli 2008)

So hab das auch mal probiert ^^

nhjvgfsdfghjui

Gott sei dank bin ich alleine in diesem Büro gg 
*mich umschau* hoffentlich sind hier keine Kameras installiert


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

So, grad schaut keiner...
*donk*



> fgvghn


hmm... Für große Vulkane gehen Hunde nicht :suspekt:


----------



## schokolily (21. Juli 2008)

tzg6h7uji



Tauben-Züchter gehören 6 hasen, 7 unken, jodeln interaktiv.


----------



## Freak (21. Juli 2008)

sawderftgz

Hm...

-> So. Aber warum darf eine randalierende Fee türkische Gärtner zusammenschlagen?


----------



## Masterclavat (21. Juli 2008)

Ich will auch mal: 


77hjzu6pojkhzvfr

-> 77 Hasen jagen zusammen unglaubliche 6 Papageien ohne jegliche komische Hälse. Zur Vergebung früh radeln. 

Das macht echt Spaß.


----------



## Freak (22. Juli 2008)

vbnjmk,

Viele belgische neunjährige Jungen mögen Keramik...


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2008)

> lkjnbghj


laute kleine Jungs nerven besonders große häsliche Jungs :suspekt:
^^ Ich liede dieses Spiel


----------



## schokolily (22. Juli 2008)

ziuktgpöliuj8gbh

oh mann da hab ich mir ja was eingebrockt

also:

zentauren interagieren ungewollt kritisch tagsüber. geister poltern ölig laut industriellen unmenschen. jene 8 geister gingen bis hannover.


----------



## Freak (22. Juli 2008)

Da sind aber ein paar Fehler drin^^.


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2008)

Weils so schön war gleich nocheinmal:



> bvnhjgf



bunte Vögel nagen häufig jauchig gelbe Fendern. ^^


----------



## schokolily (22. Juli 2008)

oh sorry. das g am ende hab ich doppelt.


----------



## schokolily (22. Juli 2008)

schnell noch mal.........

sdertgh

schnelle dromedare erreichen richtig tolle geschwindigkeiten, hurra!


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Dezember 2008)

dterft

Dieser Thread erfährt ruhige Feiertage.


Es ergibt sogar mal Sinn .


----------



## chmee (30. Dezember 2008)

Au ja au ja, wird mal wieder Zeit :

*ghbn*

Große Hunde beißen nicht
Geeks hungern bei Nacht 
Gebt Hela besondere Nachrichten
gerade hat Bokay nachgedacht

mfg chmee


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Neues Jahr, neuer Kauderwelsch:
vcewnm

Volle Chemiekästen erreichen Weihnachten neue Menschen


----------



## Freak (7. Januar 2009)

zbvcfgzbu

Zum Beispiel Vögel fliegen gerne zu Bauer Uwe.


----------



## -king-kerosin- (8. Januar 2009)

Mal schaun was meine Stirn an Creativität zu bieten hat:

sxyvbgtfmnjvbgf

Naja es geht so.

Wo is denn mein Profil-bild?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2009)

mkknmmn

Meine Knödel knödeln niemals mittags mit Ninjas.


----------



## Freak (8. Januar 2009)

dsev7

Du singst eigentlich Vers 7...


----------



## Layna (27. Februar 2009)

tfgrgf

tiere fressen gerne rote, große früchte


----------



## Matze (27. Februar 2009)

bvzfbgnjh

Bei vielen zentralen Feuerwerken bleiben gerne noch Jugns hocken.


----------



## chmee (27. Februar 2009)

ghztb l.k

Gumbo hasst zeitlich tragende Bemerkungen, leider. K*cke 

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2009)

Heute wollen anscheinend wieder einige mit eigtl. nicht geeigneten Körperteilen ihre Tastatur bedienen....

cxdfgthzujn

Christina Xiu, die fast goldene Tochter, hat zu umständliche Noppen.


----------



## general_failure (17. März 2009)

Auf in die Schlacht 

dcvbn mj 


Der christliche Verein bei Nürnberg mag Joghurt


----------



## Freak (17. März 2009)

Ein Totengräber war am Werk... hmm...

gbhb

Good bye, Harry ...B..otter...

Hmm, ich bin aus der Übung


----------



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (17. März 2009)

Ich glaub meine Tastatur ist nicht kopf-schreibe geeignet(ist halt Microsoft):
Nach zwei Versuchen bei denen nichts passiert ist nun ein Erfolgserlebnis:


> wsssssäääääää


----------



## HsR (22. Oktober 2009)

thu6z7äö*p0ß#


----------



## Jellysheep (11. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich nun endlich etwas auf dem Bildschirm gesehen hab:

sfgvhzju

Salzkörner fangende, gackernde Vögel hüten zwei jubilierende Untermieter. 

Das gibt nicht viel Sinn, ich sollte es vielleicht irgendwann nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2011)

Was ist das? Oh, eine Tastatur. Da fällt mir doch glatt was ein...

*klonk*

brtgv65frfv btzunjm7

Bevor rote Tiger gerne vor 65 friedlich rollenden Fehrnsehern vegetieren  baut Tarzan zu unserem Nutzen jedem Menschen 7

Ich habe es immer gewusst!


----------



## sheel (20. Mai 2011)

jihu7tfgr5

Doppelklonk.
Juhuu, ich hüpfe unter 7 toten Frettchen gerne rauf...5?
Das ist nach österreichischem System dann wohl meine Deutschnote


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. Mai 2011)

sooo, ich versuchs auch mal wieder 


```
fgzhjkllojhzg
Fahrzeuge gehen zentral hinter Johannes (kleiner, langer Läufer),
ohne jenem Hilfe zu geben.
```

Ganz schön schwer dazu nen Satz zu finden 

Gruß
BK


----------

